# 84 GTI restore



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

ok heres the site hope you all like what I got so far ... I will keep posting til its finished ... http://www.geocities.com/gdubt...TPAGE


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 84 GTI restore (DUBsportGLX)*

Is that Vapor Blue similar to the new Beetle kinda transparent blue? Looks like things are going smoothly. Where did you order your rad support from? Keep updating this man, it should be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Love the Vapor. Ever since it came out I wanted to do a project car in that color. Keep up the good work, and keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*

hey guys sorry for not posting in here for awhile I didnt seem to get much response in here so I posted in the A1 forum I got some more in there and I just got done with my ABA bottom end swap







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1577172


----------

